#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  > Φέρουσα Τοιχοποιία >  > > >  >  >  Κανονιστικό πλαίσιο στατικών μελετών κτηρίων από φέρουσα τοιχοποιία

## tasos

*Σε κτιριο απο φερουσα τοιχοποιια παω υποχρεωτικα με EC6 και ΕC8 ή μπορω και με ΕΑΚ* αφου στο παραρτημα 3 της απόφασης,  στην παρ. 14 XIII κάνει αναφορά στην _εγκ. 22/00_ Εφαρμογή των Ευρωκωδίκων (με ή χωρίς ΕΚΕΦ) σε συνδυασμό με τους Εθνικούς Κανονισμούς και τις σχετικές Εγκυκλίους,

H εγκυκλιος αναφερει στην παρ.4 τα εξης:

_Μέχρι σήμερα έχουν θεσμοθετηθεί τα (ζ) και (η) σχετικά
εθνικά κείμενα εφαρμογής (ΕΚΕΦ). Οι αντίστοιχοι ευρωκώδικες EC-3
και EC-6, για τους οποίους έχουν εκδοθεί τα παραπάνω ΕΚΕΦ,
εφαρμόζονται υποχρεωτικά για την κατασκευή των αντιστοίχων
__δομικών έργων_*
**
*

----------


## Xάρης

Θεωρούσα ότι ο EC6 είναι πλέον υποχρεωτικός σε συνδυασμό πάντα με τους EC0, EC1, EC2, EC7 και EC8 για τις κατασκευές *φέρουσας τοιχοποιίας*.

Βάσει αυτής της εγκυκλίου θα μπορούσε ο κύριος του έργου να επιλέγει μελέτη με το αρχικό κείμενο του EC6 σε συνδυασμό με ΒΔ-1945, ΕΚΩΣ-2000 και ΕΑΚ-2000.

Το βρίσκω εντελώς ανορθολογικό αλλά φαίνεται ότι επιτρέπεται.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Ναι κ εμενα δεν μου καθεται καλα το σεναριο ΕC6-ΕΑΚ, απο την αλλη ειναι πιο ευνοικος ο ΕΑΚ αφου εχει χαμηλοτερα φασματα σχεδιασμου και ειναι πιο ευκολο να σου βγει μια φερουσα σε ζωνη 2 που με ec8 δεν βγαινει.Περα ομως απο το ανοιχτο παραθυρο που αφηνει μια παλια εγκυκλιος για την εφαρμογη του ΕΑΚ εχουμε κ την κριση του μηχανικου κ η δικη μου λεει ec6-ec8

----------


## Xάρης

Επιπλέον, με EC8 σε ζώνη 2 έχουμε τουλάχιστον διαζωματική τοιχοποιία και ποτέ απλή.

Ενημέρωση: Αυτό δεν ισχύει λόγω τροποποίησης του ΕΚΕΦ.

----------

tasos

----------


## tasos

Σωστο αλλα κ παλι δυσκολο σε ζωνη 2 να σου βγει εστω κ διαζωματικη. Πρεπει η κατοψη να ειναι πολυ μαζεμενη σχεδον κουτι κ να εχεις πυκνους εργκασιους τοιχους.Κατοψη μεγαλη λογω μαζας του ασβεστολιθου δυσκολο να  σου βγει η διατμηση. Οσο αφορα το κανονιστικο πλαισιο Χαρη εσυ θα το πηγαινες με EC6-EAK? Eιναι κατα πολυ πιο ευνοικα τα αποτελεσματα σε αυτη την περιπτωση

----------


## panmyr

Καλησπέρα, τελικά γνωρίζουμε αν επιτρέπεται να επιλέξουμε ΕΑΚ - ΕΚΩΣ και το αρχικό κείμενο του EC6, βάσει της εγκυκλίου 22/2000, η  οποία αναφέρεται στο Παράρτημα ΙΙΙ της αποφ ΔΙΠΑΔ/372/14 (ΦΕΚ 1457/Β/6-6-2014);

----------


## Xάρης

Αφού το είπαμε παραπάνω. 
Βάσει του ΦΕΚ.1457/Β΄/05.06.2014, ναι, επιτρέπεται.
Δεν γνωρίζω να υπάρχει άλλη ερμηνεία από ΟΑΣΠ, ΤΕΕ, ΣΠΜΕ ή ΔΑΟΚΑ.

----------

panmyr

----------

